# SX-70 with Impossible Film



## Timoris (Jun 9, 2013)

Recently attended the Saint-Dolores annual gathering in Montreal I had decided the drop all Digital and change mediums, as such I had my Canon AE-1 and recently acquired Polaroid SX-70 (gotta love pawn shops).



The Following two I used a flash attachment of origin. Use your intuition, don,t subscribe to what the manual necessarily tells you to do.







This last one is taken with a JobPro, same film stock.



*[ADDED 2013-06-24]
*


----------



## timor (Jun 10, 2013)

I am an old fool (maybe, :raisedbrow but I find this picture quite romantic and like especially #1.


----------



## Timoris (Jun 10, 2013)

Your name is timor, we joined within 30 days of each other and are Canadian? Welp, this might get confusing.


----------



## timor (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi. Yes I use Timor as my nickname here and everywhere else on the net. Nice to meet you but where is Holy Bear ?


----------



## Basil5278 (Jun 10, 2013)

[cue eerie music] I've been in a coma and now I've woken up in an alternate reality lol! Timor ... Timorous ... Holy Bear?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting shots.. but not my cup of tea! Did you intentionally soften these, and apply some sort of vintage filter?  I had an SX-70 back in the day.. and it took sharp, colorful images. Is that just due to the type of film that is available today?


----------



## Timoris (Jun 10, 2013)

OH translate it into --------, that gives a better Idea  But right now I am located in ------


----------



## timor (Jun 10, 2013)

Basil5278 said:


> [cue eerie music] I've been in a coma and now I've woken up in an alternate reality lol! Timor ... Timorous ... Holy Bear?


 Woke up ? Or shortage of famous Irish whisky ? THIS IS a reality show. All the way.  Skol !


----------



## timor (Jun 10, 2013)

Timoris said:


> OH translate it into French, that gives a better Idea


OK, that worked.:smileys:


----------



## Timoris (Jun 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Interesting shots.. but not my cup of tea! Did you intentionally soften these, and apply some sort of vintage filter?  I had an SX-70 back in the day.. and it took sharp, colorful images. Is that just due to the type of film that is available today?



That's exactly right, Impossible Project film is the only commercially available stock nowadays, the chemical process is not the same as original Polaroid. The film comes out as a bright blue and takes about an hour to develop, vs the 15 minutes of yesteryear (if I remember correctly, I was young!).

The last Picture was taken with a 600 series camera, so it's not the SX-70 itself but the film stock. For my next series I shall place a blue filter; cut up polarized Movie theater glasses, which when applied the right way filter out some red/orange light (NOT red/cyan glasses, I am talking about Real 3D). Can't wait to see what it does!


----------



## amolitor (Jun 10, 2013)

The first one looks like it has an enlarger diffusion effect applied.


----------



## Timoris (Jun 10, 2013)

Heh, all instant retro 

The only manipulation I did do is to remove as much sepia and white balancing as possible without damaging the scan.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 10, 2013)

I think these are lovely, and I don't think a scan of an instant photo necessarily does it justice - seems to not really show the quality of the originals. I got an SX-70 not too long ago but absolutely love using the camera. The film is different than what I (vaguely) remember Polaroid photos being like, but with the right subject like yours I think it can work. 

You have some wonderfully creative images on your page - I'm especially intrigued by the 3D shots. I'm going to go get out a pair of 3D glasses I have and see how the photos look thru the glasses online! What did you use to photograph those? I have a Nishika (thrift store find) and then found out the place that was developing the film, isn't anymore. Enjoyed seeing your photos. 

And being a hockey fan all I know about Montreal is the Habs. Being a hockey fan, what else is there? LOL


----------



## Timoris (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh! I have a Nashika! I believe there is still a processing lab in Toronto (see link below)

A couple of those 3D shots were done with my T2i, taking two pictures with a tripod that can translate horizontally (no more than two inches for the majority of shots).

As for the vast majority of pictures they where taken with a Fuji Finepix W3 (see Sig) As for the format conversion and adjustment, I think this could be of help:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/250570-3d-cameras-mpo-file-editing.html


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 11, 2013)

#1 is a wonderful image.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Maybe what I'd seen was that they weren't developing film any longer since Snap is doing the 3D images digitally. I should be able to get film developed and scanned and then be able to use their digital processing. 

I got out my 3D glasses which are actually by Polaroid I suppose for stereo viewing not the lenticular images, although I think I may have some with the red and blue lenses somewhere (if I can find them...). I didn't realize Fuji made a 3D digital camera.


----------



## limr (Jun 11, 2013)

I've recently resurrected my father's Polaroid - a 1965 Land Camera Automatic 100. Impossible Project is the only supplier for film for certain old Polaroids, but mine takes Fuji pack film - 100C and 3000B. Again, the chemistry is different from the original Polaroid pack film, but the Fuji must get it a bit closer than IP. Developing times for the 3000B are about 15-25 seconds and for the 100C, 60-120 seconds. If I remember correctly from peeling apart the original Polaroid pack film when I was a kid, those exposures were no more than a minute or two.

The IP film also seems to have more of that Barbara Walters soft-focus look than the Fuji. The OP's shots are quite pretty. Don't know that I'd get that from the Fuji.

100C



3000B


It's also fun to play with emulsion lifts and transfers.


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2013)

Timoris - I love the first shot - the softness has that unmistakable look I used to get from out of date Polaroid.   Loved it.       The larger version definitely shows the splotchy colors that the Impossible Project film gives, but for all its faults, it still delivers the magic.   The blue along the bottom may have more to do with the SX-70 rollers than the film dyes - it's not as pronounced in the image you shot with the JobPro.   

That first image is one of the nicest ones I've seen with this film.    :salute:     Keep up the good work!


----------



## Timoris (Jun 19, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh! I was wondering why I kept getting light leaks on the bottom, Thank you!

I will upload a new picture shortly, also taken with the SX-70 but this time with BW "Cool Silver" slides, it has a pronounced "Sploch" on top.


----------



## Timoris (Jun 24, 2013)

I also added this latest one to the first post.

Again with the SX-70, but with Silver BW film. The Processing time is MUCH MUCH shorter than the Colour Protect, but you have to be very carefull to keep it in the dark as soon as it comes out.

Note the artifact on the top, several other shots came out this way, making me believe it is a default during film manufacturing. I do not dislike it, artifacts are imperfections are why I love analogue.




Silver Back by Timoris, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 24, 2013)

I love their B&W film, you've gotten some beautiful images with this film. I've used that more than color. 

At least with their newer film you don't have to keep it dark immediately anymore, but with the earlier non-protection film once you figure out a way of handling the film when it pops out of the camera I don't think it's that hard to use (I got in the habit of flipping it upside down and against me quick, and have something ready ahead of time to slide the photos under to keep them dark - or maybe slide them in a pocket temporarily). 

I haven't gotten the divots much, I think they might be caused by the way their film may not always spread completely as it goes thru the rollers (so maybe it depends somewhat on the camera); but they can work depending on the subject or scene.


----------

